# Ardennes ride



## squiggy (Oct 7, 2006)

while looking at the local litespeed dealer i noticed the new bikes are in. My problem is that it is snowy and salty so no test rides till spring so I was wondering if someone could tell me how much different the ardennes handles from last years teramo. The tubes are noticeably bigger and i was wondering how much stiffer it is. Also why no more real design. Is this marketing based or are the eastons that much better? thanks in advance
Len


----------

